# Little Creatures "rogers" Recipe



## wobbly (10/3/08)

Can any one give me a starting point to make an all grain "LC Rogers" beer (or even the "Knowledge" which just might be a Rogers with B---s) . Grain Bill, Mash Schedule, Hop Schedule and Yeast would be much appreciated.

My current starting point goes a bit like this

Grain 
80% Pils
5% Munich
5% Carapils
10% Carared

Mash high 60's

Hops EKG, Cascade, Chinook but I'm not sure how much and sequence

Yeast havn't got a clue but maybe Wyeast 1272

cheers

wobbly


----------



## floppinab (10/3/08)

This one here was an absolute beauty and got a bashing on the Xmas Swap day. I think I used one of the English Ale high flocc yeasts. Check through that thread for some other details

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=249237


----------



## crozdog (10/3/08)

floppinab said:


> This one here was an absolute beauty and got a bashing on the Xmas Swap day. I think I used one of the English Ale high flocc yeasts. Check through that thread for some other details
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=249237



Onya Gav, I was looking for that 1 but couldn't find it. 

Wobbly this turned out great. We mashed at 68 or 69 to give lots of body, consequently the FG was higher than everyone expected

Numerous yeasts were used by different people - I used US05 & it was really nnice - hard to tell it was less than 3%!


----------



## Mothballs (10/3/08)

Here is my version of a light alcohol american amber ale derived from a recipe I got from Ross. This would be my favourite beer. Loads of body and flavour and most people don't pick that it is a low gravity/alcohol beer. Not trying to be a clone of Rogers in particular but in the same style. I generally mash really high at around 69/70 to get the full body with low alcohol. I will sometimes dry hop with cascade and amarillo in the keg with about 1 gram per litre as well. 

Light American Amber Ale AG schedule
No Chill Batch # 179, 03-03-2008

Batch size- 42 Lt (into Fermenter 40lt)
Total Bitterness - 24 IBUS
2.2 kg Aust ale malt grain
2.2 kg German Pils malt grain
1.0 kg Light Munich malt grain 
0.6 kg Dark Munich malt grain 
0.5 kg Medium crystal malt grain 
0.3 kg Carapils malt grain
0.2 kg Chocolate malt grain
0.2 kg Caramunich malt grain
(7.2kg total grain)
Bittering hops 31g Cascade pellets (6.7%AA) 
(30 min boil 12 IBU)

Flavour Hops 22g Amarillo pellets (8.9 % AA) 
(15 min boil 7 IBU)
Flavour Hops 22g Cascade pellets (6.7% AA) 
(15 min boil 5 IBU)

Aroma Hops 20g Amarillo hop pellets (8.9 % AA) 
(0 min boil 0 IBU)
Aroma Hops 20g cascade hop pellets (6.7 % AA) 
(0 min boil 0 IBU)


1x whirlfloc tablet
US05 ale yeast


----------



## jimmysuperlative (10/3/08)

Another thread here:

roger's clone


----------



## drsmurto (15/4/08)

Tasted this a few weeks back at the Wheatie for the first time. If this beer was on tap everywhere i wouldnt grumble so much when on driving duty! Damn tasty beer and wouldnt have guessed its a light.

Spent a few hours reading thru several threads on here adjusting/tweaking/editing/deleting my recipe so many times. Need some feedback from those who have successfully made a beer in the same style.

21L - OG 1.038, IBU 27, EBC 24
2.50 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 69.44 % 
0.80 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 22.22 % 
0.20 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 5.56 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 2.78 % 
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.50 %] (60 min) Hops 17.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.00 %] (20 min) Hops 7.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.00 %] (5 min) Hops 2.4 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #S-05) Yeast-Ale 

Will mash at 70C. 

Any comments/thoughts? Would ale malt work just as well? What about english ale yeasts (1028, 1098, 1187 or 1469)?

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## drsmurto (16/4/08)

*BUMP*  

Cant believe no one has an opinion on this, the ISBers did a big batch late last year so was keen to hear how that turned out.


----------



## Mothballs (16/4/08)

Hi Drsmurto, my recipe for this style of beer is a couple of posts back in this thread. My recipe is not supposed to be a clone but is the same style and given the choice I would prefer to drink my AAA over Rogers. Having said that I think Rogers would be my favourite commercial beer. I would personally increase the caramalt by 150g or preferably add 150g caramunich 2 to the recipe. You can use ale malt as the base no problem. I have found I prefer a split of ale/pils. I would also add some more hops at flame out or dry hop in the keg to get some more aroma. With the hops I have done this with straight Cascade and it was good but found I preferred the Csacade/amarillo mix. Another good hop combo for this is Cascade/amarillo/simcoe. On the yeast I have always used US56/05 in this beer so I can't give any insight there. I would stick with your mash temp of 70.

Cheers
Anthony


----------



## Pleasure Master (31/12/12)

Just to touch on this again, how did these beers turn out? 

Any recipe revisions, changes or tweaks?

I tried a Roger a few weeks ago and quite enjoyed it..


----------

